# [email protected] CEO steps down



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

> Pets at Homes group chief executive, Matt Davies, is to step down from his role in the spring to pursue other opportunities. He will remain with the business until a successor is found.
> 
> Matt, who has been with the company for 10 years, for the past seven as CEO, said: My time at Pets at Home has been hugely rewarding and enjoyable and it has been a great pleasure to manage such a special business and work with such talented and passionate people. The calibre of the team leaves me in no doubt that the business will continue to go from strength to strength through its next phase of growth.
> 
> ...


anybody know who KKR are ?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kohlberg Kravis Roberts they own pets at home i think.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

ahh ty natty


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm surprised to hear such positive figures from [email protected] in these difficult times, that's very encouraging I think. We are still pet crazy in the UK


----------



## staffy112 (Oct 30, 2011)

lovedeternally said:


> I'm surprised to hear such positive figures from [email protected] in these difficult times, that's very encouraging I think. We are still pet crazy in the UK


I think also Pets at Home have the 'Convinience factor', which will also be a win win for a large number of people


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just wish [email protected] would train their staff to give good advice re Fish Keeping.

Peeeeeeeees me off so much when I heard a employee saying to this girl about keeping goldfish and how many the could have in the tank they had at home and having it set up for a day was ok!! I ended up saying actually 2 fish max unless you want them to die a quick death. Didnt waste my breath about cycling as the employee looked like she was about to punch me.


I literally go in that shop to buy the Kong sqeeky tennis balls and any dog toys on offer and the odd guinea pig bowl/ bottle/ treat.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've thrown in the towel with them and buy everything I need from Petzplaza Much better customer service and great prices:thumbup:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

petzplazaUK said:


> anybody know who KKR are ?


They are a leading global private investment firm (Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co) based in New York. They paid 955m for Pets at Home.


----------

